# Free Pattern for the Spiral Cot Blanket



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Hi everyone-Here's a free pattern for a really pretty throw/baby blanket. Denise http://blog.monsteryarns.co.uk/2014/05/26/the-spiral-cot-blanket-a-pattern/


----------



## grandmajanie (Jun 19, 2011)

I have always avoided knitting a round baby blanket but this one really caught my eye. It might be a first for me!!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

grandmajanie- :thumbup: My feelings exactly. My one attempt was a miserable failure. No matter how much I blocked it, it looked wonky. After that, I said never again. When I saw this pattern, I thought I might give a circular blanket another try. Denise


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for the link. It's now in my "to do" list.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow! What an interesting pattern. Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

KnitWit54-My pleasure! Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Galaxycraft-You're very welcome! Denise


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

gotta try it thank you denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> gotta try it thank you denise


saw-You're very welcome!! Denise


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

Lovely , would love to try how do I download the pattern


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

granker said:


> Lovely , would love to try how do I download the pattern


You need to copy and paste the directions into a word document and then save it to your computer.

Or just bookmark the page, and when you are ready for it, print it out right from the web page.

© 26/05/2014 Monsteryarns


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

granker said:


> Lovely , would love to try how do I download the pattern


granker-Click on the link I gave on my original post. When you get the page on your screen (the blog post page that shows the pattern) just save the pattern to your computer. I'm not sure if it will save in PDF format. If it does, you can sideload it onto your tablet. If it's not in PDF format, You can leave it saved on your computer or print the pattern out. Denise


----------



## kimm2boys (Jul 29, 2011)

Wish I had that pattern 2 months ago for a baby shower. Now I'll have to make it for the next one.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks...another reason to overcome my fear of dpns.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Denise, I'm with you and grandmajanie, not partial to round baby blankets, but this one caught my eye too. Really lovely (could it be the colour too?).
Thanks for the link.
Hannet


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

It's beautiful . Thanks so much for giving me my next project.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I did this one in browns a couple of years ago for a baby boy. Lovely pattern.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Connie- :thumbup: Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

kimm2boys said:


> Wish I had that pattern 2 months ago for a baby shower. Now I'll have to make it for the next one.


kimm2boys-Knit it as a "no rush" project. When it's done just put it away until needed. You'll be ahead of the game! Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Hannet-My pleasure. Run4fittness has commented on the pattern above. Sounds like it turned out well. I'm going to give it a try. Denise


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, I like that, I too have never tried a circular pattern, but I will have a go at this one, thank you for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Wow! What an interesting pattern. Thank you. :thumbup:


That is my opinion as well. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## diansirkin (Feb 3, 2012)

Love the pattern. Just copied and pasted as a word doc. Question is what size dpn needles would you suggest? And, I suppose you could also use circular needles?
Thanks for posting.
Dian


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

Thank you for posting this pattern. It's definitely on my todo list.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Love this. I hate dpns but I think I'll suffer through to make this one. Thanks for the link.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

diansirkin said:


> Love the pattern. Just copied and pasted as a word doc. Question is what size dpn needles would you suggest? And, I suppose you could also use circular needles?
> Thanks for posting.
> Dian


Use whatever size is recommended for the yarn you use. As for using circs, sure, use what you're comfortable with.


----------



## nwlouie (Jan 22, 2013)

Just might have to try this one! Beautiful!


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

This is a great pattern, so ready to start one of these. Thanks so much.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I've never knit a spiral blanket. Have heard too many comments about problems with them, but this one is so pretty it looks worth a try. Thanks for the link.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Dian-I believe tvarnas is correct-use the size suggested for your yarn. I would start with dpn's and as soon as I have enough stitches built up, I'd switch over to circular. Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Lolly12-You're welcome! Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

vershi said:


> Wow, I like that, I too have never tried a circular pattern, but I will have a go at this one, thank you for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


vershi-Glad I was able to find it to post. Enjoy! Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

dianes1717 said:


> Thank you for posting this pattern. It's definitely on my todo list.


dianes1717-Mine too! You're welcome. Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

nwlouie said:


> Just might have to try this one! Beautiful!


nwlouie- :thumbup: Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

cjssr-My Pleasure! Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Randie-Looks pretty simple to knit. The pattern seems well written. Worth a try! Denise


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

Great pattern, also great website :thumbup:


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

NCAknitter said:


> Great pattern, also great website :thumbup:


NCAknitter-I'm with you on that! Denise


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

I love that blanket. Just finished a crocheted round baby blanket for a GD that has a round crib. Her sister is also expecting and this might be nice for her.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

That looks beautiful but I think it would be too hard for me.


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

What size needle did you use?


----------



## diansirkin (Feb 3, 2012)

denisejh said:


> Dian-I believe tvarnas is correct-use the size suggested for your yarn. I would start with dpn's and as soon as I have enough stitches built up, I'd switch over to circular. Denise


Thanks, Denise.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

diansirkin said:


> Thanks, Denise.


diansirkin- :thumbup: Denise


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

I am knitting this and have reached rows 16 and 17 and have a problem. According to my copy, row 16 has a decrease of 1 stitch at the very end of the complete row. Should that not be a decrease of 1 stitch in each section? Please excuse me if this is a dumb question.


----------



## Gigilorraine (Feb 17, 2015)

Question: Row 17 says Row 17 and all odd rows: *YO, K1, YO,K2, YO, K to last 2 stitches, K2tog* and repeat from * to *.
Does this mean you only knit two together at the end of the rows? If so, why would it read repeat from * to *?? Or is the K2tog at the end of each pattern sequence between markers? TIA.


----------



## Gigilorraine (Feb 17, 2015)

obviously that is not a dumb question, because I asked it too!


----------



## Gigilorraine (Feb 17, 2015)

there has been no reply from the question posted on July 11 2014! Anyone else who may help who has made this pattern? TIA!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

http://blog.monsteryarns.co.uk/2014/05/26/the-spiral-cot-blanket-a-pattern/


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Gigilorraine said:


> Question: Row 17 says Row 17 and all odd rows: *YO, K1, YO,K2, YO, K to last 2 stitches, K2tog* and repeat from * to *.
> Does this mean you only knit two together at the end of the rows? If so, why would it read repeat from * to *?? Or is the K2tog at the end of each pattern sequence between markers? TIA.





galaxycraft said:


> http://blog.monsteryarns.co.uk/2014/05/26/the-spiral-cot-blanket-a-pattern/
> 
> Row 17 and all odd rows:
> *YO, K1, YO,K2, YO, K to last 2 stitches, K2tog*
> ...


----------



## Gigilorraine (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you galaxycraft! I believe it should read then:

Row 17 and all odd rows: *YO, K1, YO, K2, YO, K to last 2 stitches before marker, K2tog* and repeat from * to *.

as K to last two stitches would mean the last two stitches of the row.

I am not using markers for every section, just at the beg. of the row, so I need to go back and count, then divide by 8? I have 71 st. so I should K2together every 9 stitches until the last section where I would knit 2 tog. after 8 stitches?

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

*Notes from the designers responses in the comments below the pattern:* 
	You should K2tog at the end of each section ... you should have the same number of stitches in all the sections on every round.

	I have no idea how many stitches you need to have at the beginning of Row 17 but it would be an even number and I think it is 64. Personally I didnt find it useful to count stitches in this pattern  it is best to mark each spiral beginning with a stitch marker and increase with the YO at the beginning and then one stitch in (which youre then decreasing at the end of the segment straight away). Repeat for each segment (8 times). Not sure how to rewrite the pattern at that line as I used the same method of describing the stitches throughout!

	In row 16, you k2tog at the end of each section I did the same as you the first time.

:arrow: On my copy of the pattern, I rewrote those two pattern rows as:

*Row 16 and all even rows:* *k to last two stitches of section, k2tog* and repeat from * to *.

*Row 17 and all odd rows:* *yo, k1, yo, k2, yo, k to last 2 stitches of section, k2tog* and repeat from * to *.

I strongly suggest the use of stitch markers, one of a different colour to mark the beginning/end of round, and one between each section.

Thanks for posting this question.


----------



## Gigilorraine (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you for your clarity. I have figured it out and the frustration has left the building!!! My markers are in, and I love this pattern - now if I could only find my circular needles! The help is much appreciated!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Gigilorraine said:


> Thank you for your clarity. I have figured it out and the frustration has left the building!!! My markers are in, and I love this pattern - now if I could only find my circular needles! The help is much appreciated!


Good news! Enjoy!

:thumbup:


----------



## Gigilorraine (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you Jessica-Jean! Almost half done, I am hooked on knitting now after too much crochet


----------



## Gigilorraine (Feb 17, 2015)

Gigilorraine said:


> Question: Row 17 says Row 17 and all odd rows: *YO, K1, YO,K2, YO, K to last 2 stitches, K2tog* and repeat from * to *.
> Does this mean you only knit two together at the end of the rows? If so, why would it read repeat from * to *?? Or is the K2tog at the end of each pattern sequence between markers? TIA.


Hindsight is 20-20! Read those two little big words: "PATTERN ROWS". Learned something from my new friends here today


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Gigilorraine said:


> Hindsight is 20-20! Read those two little big words: "PATTERN ROWS". Learned something from my new friends here today


What you should have learned is that not all patterns are well written. In this case, the designer has all of two designs posted on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/designers/monster-yarns , and the one you chose hasn't yet been posted on any other Raveler's project page: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spiral-cot-blanket/people . Since the comments below the pattern have questions similar to yours, red flags should have gone up. Luckily for you, you found KP and got the necessary answers to continue your project.

Now, I'll go add my comments to the others on that blog.


----------

